# Crochet Blankets



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

Elise approved 

Dexters

















Charlies


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

The blankies are so beautiful.. I love the aqua and white made for Charlie!


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

well done anne, i love the blue one too


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

i know the blue is a striking colour..might make some large one fors my christmas exchanges  x


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

gorgeous blankets


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

Those are beautiful!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

those are beautiful!!! you are very talented


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

hahaha elise approved LOL  she looks so adorable on it!!! ^_^ thanks so much princess. the blue one is very nice too! are u planning on selling these crochet types?


----------



## Suekadue (Nov 16, 2009)

I love them! They look very nice.  How much time did it take to make each one?


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

pigeonsheep said:


> hahaha elise approved LOL  she looks so adorable on it!!! ^_^ thanks so much princess. the blue one is very nice too! are u planning on selling these crochet types?


i might do, mum makes handbags too and huuge double bed ones x



Suekadue said:


> I love them! They look very nice.  How much time did it take to make each one?


about 4 weeks to make both..depends how much time i spend on them each day etc


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

crochet handbags i want to see one , please anne


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

here you go hunni


----------



## Amanda Kennedy (Nov 5, 2008)

anne tell your mam they are lovely, she should be selling them


----------



## Pookypeds (Jun 20, 2006)

Beautiful blankets! I love it when you younger people make creative things like this!


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

thankyou pookypeds..it is nice to see younger people do stuff like this instead of bad things 

and amanda she wants too but she has no idea how to lol x


----------

